# Shadow's Gate Session 10



## Dumok (Apr 11, 2011)

Shadow&#8217s Gate: Session 10
 Mission report 5
 Written by Gordoga of the Silent Voice
 Spring 10-11 296 CY
 Party Roster:
     Soveliss (Half elven Ranger-Team Leader)
     Tursomog the Ripper (Hobgoblin Cleric of Maglubiyet)
     Apprentice Cyrro of the Yellow (Elven Wizard)
     Weycalin (Half elven Monster trainer and his Gargoyle "Apprentice" Grzah)
     Gerard (Human Mercenary-Warblade)
     Sarita (Human Trap Specialist)
     Volsted (Human Mercenary)

 Primary Objectives: Explore the ruins of Shadow&#8217s Deep to determine what the orcs are seeking within the Goblin-Blight.



 Secondary Mission Objectives:

                 -locate any artifacts or knowledge which may prove useful in determining the fate of Hexe-Kaiser Shadow

                 -Determine the number  of Goblinoids who may be sympathetic to the Reich and wish to rejoin.

                 -Map the complex to see if new tunnels were created.

                 -Locate, if possible, the Lady Ambrose, Priestess of Ilmatar.

                  -Deal With any Of the barbaric goblinoids such as Bug  Bears and Norkers as well as any other monsters that have taken  residence within Shadow&#8217s Deep.

 Report:  Once the party had cleaned out the room containing the Giant Spiders,  Tursomog suggested that the party rest to recover their spells and  recieve the necessary healing for the wounds they sustained. Tursomog  then cast the spell called "animal messenger" using one of the local  bats to alert the guards upstairs.
      After a few moments, the bat returned with a message that Sarita and  Volsted were to return to the surface, once they did the party rested  for the evening and woke up the next day. After mappng out more of the  second floor The party discovered a room with a pedestal carved with  runes upon which a large clay pot rested. Cyrro then determined that the  runes glowed with moderate strength Transmutation magic and within the  pot was n object also containing faint Transmutation magic as well. He  attempted to decipher the runes when he realized that they were trapped  to activate once the pell was completely read! He quickly ceased reading  the runes before they set off what-ever spell it contained. Gerard then  offered to cross the runes counting on his great fortitude to over come  the spell. Tursomog, however, enhanced the mercenary's Constitution  with an endurance spell, allowing Gerard to safely cross the runes which  glowed brilliantly. Cyrro then mentioned that they were enchanted with  blindness, and should Gerard have succumbed he would have been  permanently blinded. Using his great strength the Mercenary then lifted  the large pot and brought it over. although reluctant to do so, he  hefted out an ornately wrought longsword.

      Once the final chambers of the second floor were mapped, the party  found two stair wells which would have descended to the Fourth floor,  completely bypassing the third. Wisely, they decided to bring up the  treasure of the second floor to the guards at the base camp and  proceeded to the first where they found a set of stairs which would have  taken them to the third, which was located at the public baths.

      The stairs eventually took them to a large rotunda painted with the  life of the Hexe-Kaiser Shadow starting from when he was working as a  mercenary up until his coronation. Tursomog, Cyrro and Gerard then  proceeded to speak of the history of the third Hexe-kaiser, remarking  about the fact that while shadow was not highly educated, He  demonstrated a great deal of cunning, which seems to be typical of a  Sorcerer! The pictures then detailed that not many within the Academy  were pleased when Shadow had taken the office of Hexe-Kaiser, and that  indeed Historical records have indicated that his Being a Sorcerer was a  major point of contention!

      The party marhed onward, untill they came to a large trapezoidal  chamber containing something of an atrium! WIthin it's walls a Badly  wounded Dwarven Warrior and a Halfling wizard greeted them suspiciously  at first, especially at the sight of Tursomog. Upon seeing that the  party contained mostly members of the reich, they introduced themselves  as Bragni Storm-Shield and apprentice Colwin Brandybuck of the Yellow.  (Apprentice Cyrro was a bit indignant at the Halfling seeing him as some  kind of rival.)
      Bragni and Sovellis then begain to compare notes. Bragni and Colwin  had a third companion whom they believed to be a teifling Ranger known  only as "Elite". Upon reaching Shadow's Deep, however, he turned on His  comerades, demonstrating greater power than a Teifling should normally  have. Sovellis then informed Bragni that the norkers told the party that  Elite was not a mere teifling but a half-blooded Cambion! Bragni af  first dismissed such a notion, remarking that Norkers were not trust  worthy, nor were they very intelligent. However, Sovellis wisely told  Bragni that He should head upstairs to the base camp to recieve healing  (Actually, He at first offered to have Tursomog heal his wounds, but  Bragni refued to let the Hobgoblin touch him, given their ancient  rivalry. It should be noted however, that actually Hobgoblins and elves  are lost standing racial enemies, and Tursomog consents to working with  Cyrro, but that was not my place to suggest.)
      Bragni and Colwin finally made their way upstairs, while the party  moved forward, Eventually finding yet another Rotunda, they entered  carefully when they noticed three odd Stalactites. However as the party  discussed what to do next, all three of the stalactites, Opened their  eyes and swooped down revealling themselves to be Dark Mantles, a  dreaded Predator of the Under-dark! Sovelliss moved quickly, Firing off  an arrow which gravely injured one immediately, Cyrro then cast Enlarge  on Gerard who then charged into battle striking the injured creature and  missed a second. Grzah was thn ordered by Weycalin to charge and bury  it's horns into the second, leaving a third to attack at a later time.  This proved to be difficult as the creature shot a cloud of magical ink  which covered the area in darkness. Gerard, however refused to be  daunted as he used his hearing to locate the creature and cut it down  almost immediately. After a careful search of the rotunda they located  several electrum coins a potion and a skeleton key!
 Once  again the party emerged victorious when they heard the faint sound of a  Child Crying...Following the sound, they opened a door, and discovered a  wyrmling who was shocked at their presence. Sovellis then remembered  His proise to the Monster trainer, "Old Cooter" and informed the  Wyrmling that they would take him to someone who knew his mother. The  Green Dragon Child was incredulous at first, suspicious after having  been hounded by Norkers for much of his (Her?) young life. the child  offered part of it's horde to gather some safety, but has yet to decide  if he would trust the party or not.


----------



## Arnold1 (Apr 17, 2011)

WOW.........This is very well written article and i just want to say thanks for sharing this.I enjoyed reading it every time.


----------

